# Tie Down cleats for Utilitrak



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Hello,

I'm looking for some cleats for the utilitrak system on my 2005 Frontier. I went to a dealer a few days ago. I guess I assumed that they came as a set. Well the parts guy brought out ONE cleat for $50. And this thing was huge...as big as my hand. 

Anyway, does anyone know where I can get some aftermarket cleats or even rig something from Home Depot?

Thanks, Beck


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

Beckman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for some cleats for the utilitrak system on my 2005 Frontier. I went to a dealer a few days ago. I guess I assumed that they came as a set. Well the parts guy brought out ONE cleat for $50. And this thing was huge...as big as my hand.
> 
> ...


Here is a link for some of the utilitrak parts:........Triffid

http://www.courtesyparts.com/frontier/D40_utili-track.html


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's another site that sells them: www.yournissanparts.com 
They sell a set of 4 for $35.99, and their shipping cost is very reasonable. Hope this helps!


----------



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Perfect......thanks a bunch.

Beck


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

Beckman said:


> Perfect......thanks a bunch.
> 
> Beck


i complained to my dealer, because nissans site says they come with the utilitrack, so i got 4 for free.

Any idea what the small square ones are they bolt on though?


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I used the small square ones to keep my bed divider from
moving forward. I'm not sure that it is necessary, but that is what the instructions called for.

OkieScot




QUOTE=BakedCookies]i complained to my dealer, because nissans site says they come with the utilitrack, so i got 4 for free.

Any idea what the small square ones are they bolt on though?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

You might check out eBay Motors for these too. Do a search for "Frontier 05" and there are usually a few sets that turn up. Don't know if you'll be able to beat $35 though.


----------

